# Question about GSDCA Futurity



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Could you please explain it to the newb?









Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*GSDCA Futurity explanation???*

Is this the one where your litter needs to be registered for the futurity at birth and then be eligible???


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The Futurity is a big subject. But basically it is a series of puppy matches that get stud ddogs a lot of attention.

Here is the link for the general info. Look at that then ask more questions. I do better with specific questions.










GSDCA Futurity/Maturity Info


----------

